# 2022 Orbea Occam LT !



## OldHammheaddude (Jun 28, 2018)

I so loved my 2021 I had to jump on the chance to get a 2022
Just got it last night from my buddy Wes at Velorangutan.
At first I was going to do the same build, full XT, Fox 150 and move my I9 Carbon Enduros over.

Well, we couldn't just leave well enough alone and decided to strip all the parts and do a custom build.
Raw carbon with gloss clearcoat and black decals (looks amazing in the sun!)
Fox 160
210x55 Fox Floatx (arriving tomorrow, this has my DPX2 on it)
SRAM GX AXS shifter/der
SRAM XO cassette
SRAM XO 170 carbon cranks
SRAM gold chain
Race Face Turbine Gold Stem
One Up carbon riser
Magura MT7 brakes with HC3 levers
Fox Dropper
WTB Silverado saddle
Carbon I9 Enduros with Maxxis 2.4 Dissector rear and HRII up front (love this tire combo)


----------



## Steel-Onions (Sep 3, 2021)

Sure is a beauty !!


----------



## OldHammheaddude (Jun 28, 2018)

awesome bike for sure


----------



## Steel-Onions (Sep 3, 2021)

wants some Burgtec Kash bronze thru-axles ??


----------

